# Foster Kittens Thelma and Louise



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

My foster kittens Thelma and Louise arrived last night. 7 week old sisters. They seem to be settling in well so far.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, little black kittens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :luv


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am in love!!!!! Black kitties are my favorites.....don't tell my other kitties I said so. Adorable!!!!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

marie and howsfrau they are the sweetest little girls!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They still have blue eyes!!! They are adorable! Love them!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Black kittens! :luv They are absolutely precious!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! They're so cute! I'm so glad you got these two, to foster!
I to, am very fond of black cats!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh what little cuties!! :luv


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Aww. What little beauties!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh they are just adorable!!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Everyone-They are the sweetest pair! Settling in very well. Buster one of my dogs adores them and has taken to watching over them as his new job. Hes been licking them, sleeping with them, playing with them and watching over them. Supervised of course.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh. my. gosh. How sweet is that?! 

Is it just the angle, or is one of the kitties bigger than the other?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

AnimalAnimeLover said:


> Everyone-They are the sweetest pair! Settling in very well. Buster one of my dogs adores them and has taken to watching over them as his new job. Hes been licking them, sleeping with them, playing with them and watching over them. Supervised of course.


aahhh, your cavalier is beautiful!! and the kittens are adorable too. I really want a cavalier! I had a cocker spaniel that was great with a kitten we had. the kitten would sleep on top of her back and the dog would just look at me like "really?" but I think she loved looking after her.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

spirite-It is the sweetest thing! It may just be the angle and how their siting. Louise(on the left) is standing up while Thelma(on the right) is siting down. Thelma is a tad bit smaller though then her sister.



ellag-Thank you! They are wonderful dogs but have a lot of medical problems sadly. The kittens adore him.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I have some more photos to share with all of you.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Awwww. They are cute


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

CAVALIER! :heart:heart:heart Every one I've met has been the sweetest dog EVER. Always a tail wagging and lots of kisses to give. Such sweet dogs!

Seriously though, those kitties are freaking adorable. I just love black cats!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

MsPepper-Thank you!



Time Bandit-They are very sweet dogs! A lot of medical problems though sadly are associated with them and sadly my boy is no exception. 

They are! They are doing very well no problems with eating, drinking or using the litter box either. Louise I am learning is quite the feisty little girl while Thelma is more calm and laid back.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry that Buster has some health issues. He's adorable, and it looks like he has an awful lot of patience with the kitties, who seem to think he's a big toy.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

spirite-Its okay it sadly comes with owning the breed so I was prepared for it. So far its just seizures but I'm preparing for the common cardiac issues as he gets older. He adores them and they adore him too. He will be heartbroken when they leave I'm sure. My other 2 dogs like them but are more then happy to have Buster be their toy. The kittens haven't met my cats but only because they have not been feline leukemia combo tested yet not taking any chances on that. Their a very sweet pair of kittens thats for sure. They have made themselves at home in the bathroom with all their stuff. 



Gandalf&Endor-They sure are!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm very happy to report that the girls are leaving on Friday to go to their new family together!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So glad! This will be a bitter sweet day. I have been crying all day because one of my favorite foster babies is going home, too. This will pass but's hard to let them go, especially when they are part of the family. Good job!!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Marcia-I'm glad they get to go to their new home together. They are such sweet girls and will be missed! I'm sure that will be hard and I agree they do become part of the family. Good job to you as well!


----------

